# النماذج المستخدمة في ادارة مشاريع المقاولات



## اعزوزة (28 يناير 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء

اسمحوا لي في البداية اتوجه لكم بخالص شكري على الجهود المبذولة من طرفكم لتقديم المعلومة للمحتاجين لها ، وحيث انني اعمل في احد مشاريع المقاولات وارغب في ان اقوم بعملي على اكمل وجه لذلك نامل منكم التكرم باعطائي نماذج التقارير المستخدمة من طرف مدير المشروع لاجل اعطاء صورة واضحة للادارة العليا على سير العمل بالمشروع والمتمثلة مثلا في نموذج تقرير يومي واسبوعي وشهري على المشروع وكذلك نموذج تقرير عن المواد الستخدمة في المشروع خلال اليوم وكذلك نموذج للجدول الزمني للاعمال المقترح تنفيذها خلال الاسبوع وكذلك نموذج عن الاعمال المنفدة خلال الاسبوع

نامل منكم المساعدة في ارسال اي نموذج يساعدني في ادارة المشروع.

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (29 يناير 2009)

أخي الفاضل
السلام عليكم 
عادة يتم اعتماد النماذج المستخدمة بموقع العمل في بداية كل مشروع، وتختلف هذه النماذج من شركة إلى أخرى ومن جهة مالكة إلى أخرى، وقد يكون للجهة المالكة النماذج الخاصة بها والتي تعممها على كافة المشروعات التابعة لها ، ويمكن تقسيم هذه النماذج على النحو التالي :

أولاً: نماذج يقدمها المقاول إلى استشاري المشروع على سبيل المثال:

1- نموذج تقديم الأعمال للفحص والاستلام Ispection Request
2- نموذج التصريح بالصب Concret Pouring Request
3- نموذج تقديم عينات للاعتماد Material Submittal
4- نموذج تقديم مخططات تنفيذية للاعتماد 
5- نموذج التقرير اليومي

ثانياً : نماذج يقدمها الاستشاري للمقاول ، على سبيل المثال :

1- خطاب تعليمات الموقع Site Instructions

ثالثاً : نماذج يقدمها الاستشاري للجهة المالكة على سبيل المثال :

1- التقرير الشهري

هذه بعض النماذج التي يتم لعمل بها بمواقع الإنشاء ، وسأقوم لاحقاً إن شاء الله بشرح بنود كل منها

ولننتظر معا مشاركات الإخوة الزملاء

والله الموفق


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (31 يناير 2009)

*Inspection Request*

الإخوة الأعزاء
السلام عليكم
بخصوص *طلب فحص الأعمال Inspection Request*
من المعلمومات الهامة التي يتضمنها هذا النموذج البيانات التالية:
المالك
الاستشاري
المقاول
اسم المشروع
رقم الطلب
نوع الفحص : انشائي - معاري - كهرباء ... إلخ
وصف الأعمال
وصف موضع الأعمال
آرقام المخططات الوارد بها الأعمال المطلوب فحصها ( استلامها )
رقم البند بجداول الكميات
رقم البند بمواصفات المشروع
تاريخ الطلب
التاريخ المقترح للفحص
أي ملاحظات أخرى
توقيع المقاول
ملاحظات وتوجيهات الاستشاري
تحديد إن كان الفحص مقبول أو مقبول مع ملاحظات أو غير مقبول من جهة الاستشاري
توقيع الاستشاري

والله الموفق


----------



## Al-Maher (17 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرفق ملفات لاعتماد رسومات ومواد
نرجو الاستفادة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
اليكم هذه المشاركة في هذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=124556


----------



## احمد الديب (25 مارس 2009)

*نماذج الاستشاري*

:63:اليك اخي نماذج التي يستخدمها الاستشاري


----------



## alaa eldin farag (25 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (25 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
........................................


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (25 مارس 2009)

افضل نموزج مر علي لشركة حمدي او الدار
فيها تقرير يومي وفحص مواد بصوره ما فيها لعب وغير قابله للتلاعب و و 
خلي نفسك مقاول وفكر في الثغرات وانت بتصمم النموزج وكذلك الاحتمالات والعقد كاعدة التقديم لعمل


----------



## حسام ابو الجود (7 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (7 نوفمبر 2009)

نماذج المواد والفحص تاتي من الاستشاري ويحق للمقاول ابداء الملاحظات
اما نماذج التقرير اليومي والانتاجيه فهي يوميه لكل موقع او تتم بواسطة الشبكه ببرنامج الاداره (ومال الناس عامله اترنت في الشركات ومواقع وبرامج ليه؟)و يفضل ان يكون مصور
صمم النموذج بالمراحل لكل عمل في ورقه واحده حسب المراحل والتوصيات حتي تسهل حفظ الحقوق بحيث تضاف النماذج للمستخلص بسهوله
اما المستخلص فهو مداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارس


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (7 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## علي الريمي (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*نريد النماذج ولكم الدعاء*

لكم مني الدعاء بالحمة من الله والغفران.


----------



## salim salim (22 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الشكر الجزيل لجميع الاعضاء الذين افادونا بهذة المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------



## محمودشمس (22 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mohammedshaban (22 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## abdullah1986 (6 يناير 2010)

thanks for all


----------



## ماجد شرف (6 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم:
بارك الله فيكم جميعا
ادام الله علينا هذه الروح الرائعه .........امين


----------



## Akmal (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمود زينهم (7 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohammedshaban (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكل من ساهم بمعلومه


----------



## أبو العز عادل (16 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمودشمس (16 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## hassanaki (16 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م عبدالله محمد (14 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سلطي (25 مايو 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------



## galal980 (25 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (26 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سلطي (5 يونيو 2010)

thank you so much for this informations


----------



## yaseen_zk (6 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (8 يونيو 2010)

كنت فعلا محتاج النماذج دي 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## osamanouri (16 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ميراتكو (5 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله 1000خير وزيادة اضعاف واضعاف....مجهود مقدر مشكوريييين


----------



## العيون السود1 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

لو سمحتوا اريد الرابط حتى انزله برنامج الأوتوكاد 
وهذا ايميلي
[email protected]


----------



## alaa.m (21 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي ارجو منك ان تقدم نماذج جاهزة من الواقع


----------



## alaa.m (21 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء


----------



## رايق رايق (20 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## توفيق62 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود ممتاز


----------



## البحر4499 (17 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بن دحمان (17 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## القمر الهندسي (17 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## iaia2100 (17 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed121347 (18 يناير 2011)

ممكن نموذج لتقرير شهري لمشروع


----------



## المقاولاتية (20 مايو 2011)

مرحبا ياشباب عندي مشروع انتهيت منه وابي اسلمه للمالك وابي خطاب تسليم اقدمه 
تكفون ارسلوه لي على الهوتميل باسم silvercont


----------



## علاء سيد (4 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ونرجو إرفاق نماذج للتقرير الاسبوع والشهرى


----------



## mostafa7ala (7 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس صاوى (7 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراااا


----------



## غزال المها (22 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا اجابات مميزه وتفيد الجميع


----------



## أيسر إبراهيم (11 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور أخي العزيز كثيراً وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## أيسر إبراهيم (11 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً على مجهوداتك


----------



## مهندس رواوص (11 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراااا


----------



## محمد الجفري (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## ctrlalt (6 مارس 2012)

الحقيقة انني سعيد جدا بانضمامي الى نخبة من الرائعين و المتميزين على مستوى عال من الرقي و الحضارة اشكر لكم جهودكم و مشاركاتكم داعيا المولى عزوجل ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم.
اكرر شكري لكم و آمل ان اكون خفيف الظل عليكم.


----------



## البعيد القريب (6 مارس 2012)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خال معاذ (6 مارس 2012)

الف الف شكر


----------



## nebboo (31 يوليو 2012)

ايه الناس الجميله ديه


----------



## محمد النواري (3 أغسطس 2012)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد النواري (30 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## mamdouhzein (23 يناير 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## اسحاق الصبري (24 يناير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## Ibraheem ALzupiery (29 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا على هذا الموضوع والاثراء


----------



## Eng Ahmed Elmdaen (29 مارس 2013)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## صقر الهندسه (24 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## T_M_Zenhom (24 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكورررررر


----------



## علاء الغنام (12 يناير 2014)

مجهود مشكور جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## عبد الرحمن مجدي (18 فبراير 2014)

مشكوريييييييين جميعاااا


----------



## fouadali (26 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## engman92 (29 مايو 2014)

شكرا لكم​


----------



## elhooda1 (18 يوليو 2014)

شكرا على الملغات


----------



## abu Habib (22 يوليو 2014)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله​


----------



## mickael (15 أغسطس 2014)

الشكر الجزيل


----------



## islam_mohammed_has (15 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## nasserbalkhi (15 أغسطس 2014)

يرجى مشاهدة محاضرة في ادارة المشاريع 
اعداد ميزانية المشروع 
http://youtu.be/kUb7bMKKU24


----------



## أبو ألما (3 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير .....


----------



## ghpen1 (26 فبراير 2015)




----------



## ahmedt2222 (26 فبراير 2015)

جزيتم خيرا


----------



## النوسانى 11 (6 أبريل 2015)

رائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع.جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## msms1212 (5 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حاتم المختار (10 مايو 2015)

مشكور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## shams alafag (11 مايو 2015)

تمام


----------



## دعيج554 (22 مايو 2015)

Good look


----------



## محمد الجفري (23 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------

